# Legends Series Perdomo - Red Cigar Review - Dry & Earthy



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar looks very nice, a smooth chocolate colored wrapper. Const. is first rate. Starts out very dry and earthy, with a little spice. About ha...

Read the full review here: Legends Series Perdomo - Red Cigar Review - Dry & Earthy


----------

